# Several Questions



## gboyekeyzx (Feb 19, 2014)

Several questions.

How do I place my acoustic panels?

How do I measure the NRC of 2x2 1" to 4" panels respectively?

How many panels can you use for 150 by 150ft room?

How do you measure room frequency using an android phone?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

You'll need to buy a book such as ;

 

You'll want to understand this reference material ( if only to help ) you understand why you should hire a professional acoustician ( for whatever project of yours has a 150'x150' space ) .

The issues at hand , are much too complex to convey within a couple a glib answers .

:sn:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suggest posting a simple drawing of your room, indicating where the display, all speakers and all seating are. Add dimensions of your room as well as how far your seating will be from the display wall. Our friends on this forum will provide you with lots of help in locating and selecting the proper panels.

As for measuring absorption properties, I would suppose a calibrated mic and calibrated frequency sources will be needed, along with a very quiet room and lots of patience.


----------

